# roof/camper top racks



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can go to the car dealers or salvage yards and get those roof/camper top racks that are probably available on the CLUNKERS that are being traded in ?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

HStew give it a try but I'm not sure how it will go. The stupid part of the program is the vehicle must be "destroyed" so it or any parts of it can't be reused. I'm just not sure if the dealer would worry about the roof rack or not. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Roof racks*

On the Cash for Clunker program only the engine is destroyed.The dealer is supppsed to drain the oil and put in sodium slicate to destroy the motor.But a freind of mind at the local chevy dealership says some of the mechanics are revving the motors till they blow up.


----------

